# Grams of Calcium per day.



## Schatzi's Dad (Feb 6, 2012)

Recent post have made me review some of Orijen's products and look at the grams of calcium per 1000 calories. 

Large breed puppy would be 4.97 grams of calcium per 1000 calories.

Regional Red 4.5 grams

Adult 4.17 grams

Six Fish 4 grams

I calculated this using the maximum calcium % listed on their website.

Is there a guideline for grams of calcium intake for a growing puppy? 

If any of my math is incorrect please feel free to educate me.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

All I can say is that, if I redo my calculations using the max as opposed to the min, I get exactly what you get. My post on that used the minimums so I could do Acana vs Orijen as Acana does not list the max.


----------



## Schatzi's Dad (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for posting what you did in the other thread. It definitely made me think differently.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

All I can find is based on percentages from AAFCO links

Min 1.0 % calcium Min 0.8 phosphorus for growh

Min 0.6% calcium Min 0.5 phosphorus for maintenance 

Max 2.5% Ca for either one

Min Ca P ratioo 1:1, Max 2:1

Rations greater than 4.0kcal/kg should be corrected for energy density. Some of these *are* but only slightly.

AAFCO Nutrient Requirements for Dogs*


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Schatzi's Dad said:


> Recent post have made me review some of Orijen's products and look at the grams of calcium per 1000 calories.
> 
> Large breed puppy would be 4.97 grams of calcium per 1000 calories.
> 
> ...


*Are you trying to say Orijen isn't a good dog food for your puppy?? If so, you are 100% wrong. Try using their dog food and I am sure you'll love the results. Plus you can trust them. 
*


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think these are valid questions....i dont simply want to go on a shiny coat...i want to see years worth of blood panels......i have no doubt the orijen is a quality food but am concerned about protein levels and they run higher on calcium than most large breed puppy foods


----------



## Schatzi's Dad (Feb 6, 2012)

I currently feed Orijen LBP and will most likely continue to feed Orijen, but this makes me wonder why the puppy food has the most calcium.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> *Are you trying to say Orijen isn't a good dog food for your puppy?? If so, you are 100% wrong. Try using their dog food and I am sure you'll love the results. Plus you can trust them.
> *


Well besides the fact I don't think that was at all the question, Orijen isn't Gods gift to dogs. Diarrhea and other digestive issues are quite a common problem on Orijen due to it's richness. And yes, with the question of calc/phos levels in large breed dogs, it is questionable if Orijens levels can bring on problems such as pano. Does this make it a bad food? Not for the pets it works for. But it's not going to work for every dog despite what you seem to think.




jocoyn said:


> I think these are valid questions....i dont simply want to go on a shiny coat...i want to see years worth of blood panels......i have no doubt the orijen is a quality food but am concerned about protein levels and they run higher on calcium than most large breed puppy foods


^ Couldn't agree more.


----------

